# Walgreens 2020



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Oh good, someone else already started the Walgreens thread. My store put out the usual hanging Jack & Sally (Sally's got fairy lights in her yarn hair this year) and Lock, Shock, & Barrel are the exclusives this year.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Nothing wrong with _The Nightmare Before Christmas_, but Walgreens places too much emphasis on merchandise from the film, in my opinion. The chain has been a mere shell of its former self for years now and will likely be very disappointing in the actual Halloween department once more.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

MasqAddikt said:


> Nothing wrong with _The Nightmare Before Christmas_, but Walgreens places too much emphasis on merchandise from the film, in my opinion. The chain has been a mere shell of its former self for years now and will likely be very disappointing in the actual Halloween department once more.


I remember when it used to be THE place everyone anticipated. Can't believe how quck and far they dropped.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Screaming Demons said:


> I remember when it used to be THE place everyone anticipated. Can't believe how quck and far they dropped.


Exactly. Walgreens was one of the first to carry reasonably priced life-size skeletons before they became so prevalent. They had a good variety of large hanging props, which have now been replaced by ones practically _all _from a Disney film. There were always small decor pieces that cost very little. What the company's Halloween department has been reduced to is just disappointing as hell.


----------



## Nebulosus (Aug 28, 2019)

MasqAddikt said:


> Nothing wrong with _The Nightmare Before Christmas_, but Walgreens places too much emphasis on merchandise from the film, in my opinion.


I feel like they're not the only ones - and not just about NMBC - more and more places are leaning heavily on licensed characters and less original stuff (looking at you, Spirit Halloween). It's unfortunate also because I feel like it just ends up making me sort of sick of certain movies/shows/characters. I loved NMBC but I'm sort of over it now, never in a million years would I ever have thought that could happen.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I only go there for their weird exclusive candy/junk food lol.


----------



## aaronmb (Sep 28, 2013)

Went there today and theres Halloween candy and a NBC display in the middle of the aisle.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I picked up the hanging lock shock and barrel pretty cool


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Hello, little pumpkin cat and not!Target birdies.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Matt12378 said:


> I picked up the hanging lock shock and barrel pretty cool


Hmm. Those are something to think about. I have Jack, Sally, Zero and Boogie and two of the NBC mask faces that I think I picked up from Spirit last year. Those guys might be nice to have as well. I doubt any of our stores have halloween in stock yet.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Impy said:


> Hello, little pumpkin cat and not!Target birdies.


And that is one place I wanted to stop at on Fri. & didn't. Thanks for the pix...seeing multiple things I must see....Lanterns (I'm a sucker for many of them, especially shimmer material), that pumpkin on top (by the plastic in the face, appears might be flame effect instead of color change??), potion bottles look nice if they are cheap enough & look...that Kroger cat at $7.99 if I see it correctly.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hmm. Those are something to think about. I have Jack, Sally, Zero and Boogie and two of the NBC mask faces that I think I picked up from Spirit last year. Those guys might be nice to have as well. I doubt any of our stores have halloween in stock yet.


Yeah I’ve been collecting all the hanging decorations there great it’s awesome that I basically have all of them now.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Found another video today from one of my favorite posters & shows some different stuff:





Saw that pumpkin in video & that is on the top shelf in Impy's pix & different colors than others I've seen...pink, purple, etc. & is very bright. Might have to add another to my ever growing collection. Lanterns have flame effect. Only 1 of 3 had Halloween out yesterday & the one that did had stuff on the top shelf in the food aisle.

In the videos, potion bottles are some of the better I've seen. Have to see the Skelly & tombstone water globe in person. Didn't hear a price on it either. I normally don't like them if they have glitter when there is a scene inside but the glitter seems to be very sparse.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Forgot to mention they had some different skelly animals & I know someone mentioned in another post about wanting to see new different ones. Video shows a swordfish; tail moves & has sound. Also a dragon.


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

Going back 15 years I loved walgreens halloween selection. The skulls that would bleed while playing music. Those were amazing. Walgreens has gotten so disappointing for halloween in the past decade.


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

Impy said:


> Oh good, someone else already started the Walgreens thread. My store put out the usual hanging Jack & Sally (Sally's got fairy lights in her yarn hair this year) and Lock, Shock, & Barrel are the exclusives this year.


Oh man I was trying to not to buy too much stuff this year but now i neeed Lock Shock and Barrel!


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

Heres a few of the of the new things i found so far!


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Do you remember how much the NBC string lights were? They look like an improvement over the ones a couple years ago and I think those were great!!!!!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

like that pterodactyl skeleton!


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

as always I am hoping they come out with new micro plushes, or 12 inch statues of different characters, and they clearly have new wall hangers which is awesome!


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

SilentRaven said:


> Heres a few of the of the new things i found so far!
> View attachment 736477
> 
> View attachment 736478
> ...


Wasn’t planning on going this year but love the look of the Oogie serving plate!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

SilentRaven said:


> Heres a few of the of the new things i found so far!....
> 
> View attachment 736481


OMG the pterosaur skeletons are back this year!! I didn't want to take a chance of not adding them to my dino theme so picked two up thru ebay last year (and I'm sure spent more than 19.99 each and also because of shipping). Great news though for anyone running with the dino skeletons in their display. The year they were in store was the year I didn't check the shopping thread for Walgreens and didn't go in store. All I can say is getting them while they are available. Haven't seen anyone else carry them.

I will be looking for the swordfish skeleton for my undersea collection.

Noticed BTW that masks are now bagged. Undoubtedly as a covid precaution.


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

Made a quick stop at my walgreens and they were just unloading halloween and i managed to get all three, lock shock and barrel!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

SilentRaven said:


> Made a quick stop at my walgreens and they were just unloading halloween and i managed to get all three, lock shock and barrel!
> 
> View attachment 736534


I've been to walgreens everyday for a week and stll none of these crazy kids. I guess I will keep going until I find them. Glad you got luck so fast !!


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Ok usually I don't buy NBC stuff (too expensive IMO even though I love the movie...), but those string lights are calling to me...they can't be more then...$15?

I wonder when my Walgreens will put out stuff...last time I went there was nothing...not even candy.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

AstorReinhardt said:


> Ok usually I don't buy NBC stuff (too expensive IMO even though I love the movie...), but those string lights are calling to me...they can't be more then...$15?
> 
> I wonder when my Walgreens will put out stuff...last time I went there was nothing...not even candy.


I bought a couple sets of the lights last year and I think they were 16.99 , they play this is halloween when lit

My store has candy and a few regular Halloween decor things but a very small section and none of the NBC stuff. I know its going to get it because a guy told me it was in the back and the website says my store has 2-5 of everything I looked up. Guy said they had to wait until they put the school supplies up, I think he said after Labor Day which is today so hopefully soon.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

One of mine had stuff on the top shelf in the food aisle so look up!!


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

Here's the address: Halloween | Walgreens
Decorations: https://www.walgreens.com/store/c/productlist/holiday-decorations-halloween/N=520923-2000015013


----------



## DearOLDDad (Oct 12, 2019)

pumpkinpatchbook said:


> Going back 15 years I loved walgreens halloween selection. The skulls that would bleed while playing music. Those were amazing. Walgreens has gotten so disappointing for halloween in the past decade.


To some degree I've found their supplies varied by region, but I couldn't agree with you more. Those huge hanging reapers were always a hit! Same goes for CVS. When I first started ramping up my displays I got a ton of stuff after season at CVS. Still have some today. Even though the Halloween market has exploded, it looks like the drug stores have backed way down.


----------



## RiverRat3 (Sep 28, 2017)

I went to our Walgreens yesterday, and it was honestly better than it had been the past few years. I ended up getting the small cat pumpkin since I could never find the ones at Kroger (and if I ever do, the small one can be their kitten!) and a vampire Squishmallow for my grandbaby. It's his first Halloween this year, & I'm building him a goodie bucket with Halloween books, toys, and such. Hard to find Halloween stuff rated for kiddos under 3. 

Man, I really do miss the days when Walgreens was at the top of their spooky game though. Now we are lucky to get an endcap of NBC stuff and half an aisle of other decor.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Found al 3 of NBC kids yesterday ! If you are a Walgreens rewards member , they have a 25% off 20$ purchase. was able to use in on the NBC stuff, so it will work on all Halloween ect. I just clicked it on the website and it automatically loaded on my card and came off at the register.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

RiverRat3 said:


> I went to our Walgreens yesterday, and it was honestly better than it had been the past few years. I ended up getting the small cat pumpkin since I could never find the ones at Kroger (and if I ever do, the small one can be their kitten!) and a vampire Squishmallow for my grandbaby. It's his first Halloween this year, & I'm building him a goodie bucket with Halloween books, toys, and such. Hard to find Halloween stuff rated for kiddos under 3.


This is a great idea! I have a new grandson, too and this would be a fun tradition to start for him! Mine will be almost 10 months old on Halloween.


----------



## RiverRat3 (Sep 28, 2017)

lisa48317 said:


> This is a great idea! I have a new grandson, too and this would be a fun tradition to start for him! Mine will be almost 10 months old on Halloween.


Congratulations on your new grandson!! Mine will be almost 9 months on Halloween! I found some Halloween board books at TJ Maxx & Target for him to go with the Squishmallow. Hoping to find some more goodies too. When he's a little older I want to make a little spooky village for him to play with when he visits.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

I stopped at Walgreens yesterday to check out stuff in person I was on the bubble with per stuff in videos. I have a very old phone & pix aren't the best & since I'm gloved, I passed & figured I post intended buys later.

The Skelly coming out of the crypt water lantern for $14.99 is awesome. Warm white light is in the top somewhere instead of the bottom & points directly down on him & is pretty bright & the glitter inside isn't overdone for these inside scene types.

Pumpkin without the try-me looks like many other out there but lighted, it is using different colors that the normal red, blue, green & is very bright. Has purple, fuchsia, yellow, etc. colors.

I waited on the above cuz Wags normally has BOGO 50% off on occasion. When I got to the register & my Wags key tag was scanned, clerk said "if you give us your email, we will give you 5000 points" & so I did. Never went on-line for Wags & don't go there too often (for candy at Holidays mostly) so not sure how the points work. Hoping I get a big fat coupon for the items above instead of BOGO 50.

I did buy 2 of the 4 Potion Bottles since the are the best looking I've seen so far for a cheaper price $4.99 & since the couple of stores I visited, I've only see at most 2 of each one:









I will probably pick up the purple one (Witches something or other) but not impressed with the orange one since it only says Happy Halloween on it so not really a potion bottle per se.


----------



## zombiesrule (Dec 6, 2010)

It took me going to 5 different Walgreens, but I finally found Lock Shock and Barrel!


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

RiverRat3 said:


> I went to our Walgreens yesterday, and it was honestly better than it had been the past few years. I ended up getting the small cat pumpkin since I could never find the ones at Kroger (and if I ever do, the small one can be their kitten!) and a vampire Squishmallow for my grandbaby. It's his first Halloween this year, & I'm building him a goodie bucket with Halloween books, toys, and such. Hard to find Halloween stuff rated for kiddos under 3.
> 
> Man, I really do miss the days when Walgreens was at the top of their spooky game though. Now we are lucky to get an endcap of NBC stuff and half an aisle of other decor.


Lakeside Collection has extremely similar to them: Lighted Pumpkin Cats

I do believe that we are all in agreement there.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

FTR, the Lakeside cats aren't cold cast ceramic as the listing states, they're foam & honestly that's OK with me since it makes them lighter & cheaper.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

RCIAG said:


> FTR, the Lakeside cats aren't cold cast ceramic as the listing states, they're foam & honestly that's OK with me since it makes them lighter & cheaper.


No, they are resin. You might be confusing them with the Oriental Trading Co. cats, which look like they may be foam; I attempted to check what those are made of, but the OTC website is undergoing maintenance at the moment.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

MasqAddikt said:


> No, they are resin. You might be confusing them with the Oriental Trading Co. cats, which look like they may be foam; I attempted to check what those are made of, but the OTC website is undergoing maintenance at the moment.


They are definitely resin. I bought them as a gift for my co-worker who loves cats.


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

Today I got a chance to go look. Not much Halloween stuff out yet. A guy (manager?) was unpacking boxes.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverRat3 (Sep 28, 2017)

MasqAddikt said:


> Lakeside Collection has extremely similar to them: Lighted Pumpkin Cats
> 
> I do believe that we are all in agreement there.


Thank you so much for the link! Last year was frustrating trying to find those cats.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

RiverRat3 said:


> Thank you so much for the link! Last year was frustrating trying to find those cats.


You are very welcome. A lot of us felt that way, I think.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

My Flipp app showed Wags ad that will start this Sunday & Halloween is Buy One, Get One 50% off. Think this is the best discount I've seen except for clearance after the holiday.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

They're probably discounting stuff to get ready to move in Christmas.

Went into one today & was disappointed. They had Jack & Sally but no Lock, Shock or Barrel.

Overall I've been kinda disappointed in most stores Halloween selections this year.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I wonder if it's time to pop into my local one and hope for candy. I'm really just after the food/candy this year...can't really afford much decor since I really overspent already (don't ask). But I might be tempted for those NBC lights...


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I dropped into my local one and...wow these guys are REALLY slow. Barely anything out on the shelves...a few NBC things scattered about and the big bags of candy but nothing I'm after like the Turkey Dinner or Haunted Tropics Candy Corn. They had a big cart full of still sealed boxes of stuff to be put out though so...idk maybe I wait a week :/


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

AstorReinhardt said:


> I dropped into my local one and...wow these guys are REALLY slow. Barely anything out on the shelves...a few NBC things scattered about and the big bags of candy but nothing I'm after like the Turkey Dinner or Haunted Tropics Candy Corn. They had a big cart full of still sealed boxes of stuff to be put out though so...idk maybe I wait a week :/


Mine had the HT Candy Corn week or so ago but was down a little from the major bags of Halloween. Was by the miniatures & single serve type bags. We're going first stop tomorrow per the sale.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

My past info for weekend before this past one was wrong...kinda. Was only off lighting. However, this past Sun., Halloween was BOGO 50% & first one only had the pumpkin so ended up going to one further down the road & had everything I was looking for, except the potion bottles were sold out at both. Wasn't definite on the other 2 I didn't buy earlier so no biggie...

Hard to see in pictures; lit or not, but skelly coming out of a crypt & instead of the normal uplighting, it was down-lit:



















I just liked the mask because it was creepy but think I've seen this face somewhere before...is it from a movie?










Another to add to my pumpkin collection. Different in that colors are purple, teal, pink & not just the blue, green, red, etc. that most have:


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

Some candy bags are on big sale for $1.99. $3 off from $4.99.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

AstorReinhardt said:


> I dropped into my local one and...wow these guys are REALLY slow. Barely anything out on the shelves...a few NBC things scattered about and the big bags of candy but nothing I'm after like the Turkey Dinner or Haunted Tropics Candy Corn. They had a big cart full of still sealed boxes of stuff to be put out though so...idk maybe I wait a week :/


Don't waste your money on the turkey dinner candy corn, it was absolutely disgusting, the only good flavor was cranberry. and i love candy corn.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I like trying limited edition stuff so I'm still trying to get the Turkey Dinner ones since I doubt they'll ever make this flavor again.

I did stop in two-three days ago at my local one to try again...they did have their candy out and some decorations but the decor looked picked over (or just empty) and I couldn't find the Turkey Dinner Candy Corn, Haunted Tropics Candy Corn, or Sugar Skull Lollipop Rings. All of which are Walgreens exclusives so...I have to try going to a different one since I don't think mine is going to get anything new between now and Halloween.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

@Illysium did you see the snake goodies at Walgreens? Tried to find all your posts about snake purchases but didn’t know if you saw these already. Made me think of you!


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Meadow said:


> @Illysium did you see the snake goodies at Walgreens? Tried to find all your posts about snake purchases but didn’t know if you saw these already. Make me think of you!
> 
> View attachment 740701


I had not. Haven't been in one in a while. I'll run by there though. Thanks!


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

They have there skeletons buy one at full price get one free now.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Was in a local Walgreens to pick up something for my husband. This was after their 50% off had started. Totally decimated. Got exciyed when I saw a skeleton pterodactyl, last on shelf, only to find it’s neck broken. Really nothing in this store to buy.


----------

